# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  وَالَّذِينَ جَاهَدُوا فِينَا لَنَهْدِيَنَّهُ مْ سُبُلَنَا .. !!

## انصر النبى محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


قال ابن القيم في الفوائد :


 قال تعالى : " وَالَّذِينَ جَاهَدُوا فِينَا لَنَهْدِيَنَّهُ  مْ سُبُلَنَا " علق سبحانه الهداية بالجهاد فأكمل الناس هداية أعظمهم جهادا، وأفرض الجهاد: جهاد النفس، وجهاد الهوى، وجهاد الشيطان، وجهاد الدنيا؛ فمن جاهد هذه الأربعة في الله هداه الله سبل رضاه الموصلة إلى جنته، ومن ترك الجهاد فإنه من الهدى بحسب ما عطل من الجهاد .

----------

